# 2 dogs lost or possibly stolen in Minnesota.



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

this was posted up on the refuge forums.



> 2 Dog Lost
> Well Ive had a great weekend. On Friday My dog along with my Nieghbors dog disapeared. We have a feeling they were dognapped. Ironicaly this was the same day my Dad died. I will post pics but Ihost is down right now.
> 
> 2 DOGS -- LOST
> ...


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

I know this wont help but in the Rice Lake Wi. area we had a rash of dogs 
missing back about 6 months ago . Also the humaine shelter saw a drop in stray dogs and cats comeing in , there were many ideas tossed around as to why .Some were not PC but mabey there is something to it .I have noticed that just looking in the local paper today there are 6 listings for lost dogs ? And just phoned the shelter they have only two cats right now .

Irish


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

he has updated with pics


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Good luck!!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

irish said:


> I know this wont help but in the Rice Lake Wi. area we had a rash of dogs
> missing back about 6 months ago . Also the humaine shelter saw a drop in stray dogs and cats comeing in , there were many ideas tossed around as to why .Some were not PC but mabey there is something to it .I have noticed that just looking in the local paper today there are 6 listings for lost dogs ? And just phoned the shelter they have only two cats right now .
> 
> Irish


PC meaning Asian resturants.... I had friend (gal) that had her pooch taken out her yard about 20 years ago. Lots of dogs were missing that year and lots of new Asain immigrants earlier that year too. They caught a few too. Also a few vigilantees made it known, it stops or people were going to get killed over it. The rash of stolen dogs in the Cities then started to slow down.

Also fighters steal dogs for practice fights with thier Pitbulls and similar type of dogs.


----------



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow, unfortunately, this sounds way too familiar. My buddy was home for Christmas and his yellow lab went missing just south of Detroit Lakes, near Pelican Lake. As a crow flies, that's not too far from where these dogs went missing. Apparently, another dog had gone missing from across the lake as well. If someone is out there taking dogs, I hope they get caught and strung-up by their.....well, you know what I'm getting at.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Man thats just wrong when people get low enough to steal a person's dog. uke:


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Hope you find them in good health..

May the basturd that took them pay with the loss of his "jewels".


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

this is even sicker. I just found out from a friend of a friend that has a dog he rescued in minn. It was tore up bad. He said that apparently there is some sort of dog fighting ring going on in minn. That they steal dogs then put them in the ring with fighting dogs..pit bulls, rott etc. They bet on how long it takes the two fighting dogs to kill the family pet. 
Absolutley angers the hell out me when i think of this.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I hope the man that lost his dogs doesn't read this thread cause now he's gonna have a lot worse thoughts going through his head. I wish him the best of luck in finding his dog and his neighbors, we had two springers run away when I was young we looked everywhere and found them a month later ten miles away skinny as rails, don't quit looking.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

*UPDATE*

He posted this up this morning on another site:

_Well, I got a phone call this morning. A guy saw two dead dogs in a ditch about 7 miles from my house. I went out and found them both shot and dumped. The dogs still had their collars and tags on. I'm so Fing P I S S E D._

What on earth has this world come too? To abduct dogs out of own yard and them shoot another persons dog for no apparent reason. I just do not get it. I hope I never do, in that I never want to be like the perpetrator/s that did this.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Man, I feel horrible for him, wish I was planning on breeding my dog, I'd offer him a free pup. There are some horrible people out there.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

I just cant understand what some people do !

Irish


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

And you know what the kick to the nuts was? His Dad died the very day his dog was abducted. Simply F**king unbelievable...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

h2ofwlr said:


> And you know what the kick to the nuts was? His Dad died the very day his dog was abducted. Simply F**king unbelievable...


Wow  Un.Be.Lievable.


----------



## phazer07 (Dec 4, 2006)

h2ofwlr said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> He posted this up this morning on another site:
> 
> ...


----------

